# 40g Construction Journal



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is the 40g breeder I picked up during Petco' 1$/Gal sale. Plan on housing a pair of Ticnc. S. Cobalts. The idea behind this tank was to utilize as much ground space for the frogs as possible, give them as much room to roam as possible. First step was placing in the egg crate for false bottom and also in the corners where I plan on hiding all of the plumbing for water feature, filter intake, and air supply.










Second step was installing the tubing for the plumbing as well as putting in the two large pots for my brom and other larger plant. Have the pots placed so that they can drain directly into the false bottom instead of through the substrate. 



















Last finished the foam and put in my large wood piece.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

just a question, anybody ever use any types of paint on the great stuff along with coco-fiber?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

almost done with coco-fiber'in the great stuff....










Putting the black great stuff around the pond area and to cover up false bottom...










finishing up foam and coco-fiber.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is with the rock layer in, water/drainage testing, also planted the largest plants...


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Paint? Did you use silicone to apply the coco fiber?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you have a substrate besides rocks? I don't see anything except the rocks.


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I have used a stone spray paint on great stuff, I made a half and half background for a custom lizard tank i made. Here is a pick of the background i made with both paint and coco fiber. 










I like your tank so far it look's good, I have 4 tank's to build from the petco sale :lol:


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I have used a stone spray paint on great stuff, I made a half and half background for a custom lizard tank i made. Here is a pick of the background i made with both paint and coco fiber. 










I like your tank so far it look's good, I have 4 tank's to build from the petco sale :lol:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I used black silicone to apply the coco-fiber, this way I could leave some areas blank (black) and give some contrast to the coco-fiber. As for the substrate yes, the rocks are just the bottom layer, I'm in the process of putting in the rest of my plants, and I am using a mix of eco-earth, orchid bark, and jungle bed for my substrate,,, I should have an updated picture later today, have been planning and planting the tank the last two days.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Once I get the rest of my plants put in, I'll be on a mission to find riccia and maybe some moss,,, both of which are not available locally.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is the tank with the plants that i have, using the Fluker's Moss until I can get riccia and maybe java moss online...










Left Hand side of tank









middle/right side of tank


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, you put that together really fast! I took advantage of pet co's $$ per gallon sale as well. I'm still stuck on silicone coating the back!

Great progress! *bows down


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, I really like the way it turned out,,, as you can see i left most of the right hand side (substrateless) blank so that I can take advantage of Riccia's water loving aspect... We'll see how it looks once i get that in...

Advantage of living in desert, easy to cure greatstuff, silicone, or concrete if i had used that as well...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Good news! Had to put the cobalts in the 40 a week earlier than planned, male was calling last night, and than I saw him "mount" her, in their temporary tank... SO moved them over to the 40, and will be on the lookout for eggs!!!!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Here is the tank with the plants that i have, using the *Fluker's Moss* until I can get riccia and maybe java moss online...


I have used this stuff in the past and found that I had to remove it from the tank because the stench was so bad I was afraid it would kill the frogs. This stuff is artificially colored with something that does not do well in a vivarium. Watch it close and if your tanks develops a smell, it is the Flukers.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the info, i had a post up about using the flukers a while ago,,, not too many people had any information on it.. The only moss that i can get locally is Spanish moss, and a couple other types of dried moss used for planting "baskets", being dry, i dont know if they will come to life and actually get some color or just retain moisture


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Best thing to use is Long Fiber Sphagnum moss. You can find it at most nurseries. It won't do you most good to try to put green moss of any kind in the viv. I have tried most of them and they all die or turn brown. Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Best thing to use is Long Fiber Sphagnum moss. You can find it at most nurseries. It won't do you most good to try to put green moss of any kind in the viv. I have tried most of them and they all die or turn brown. Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey look, my first double post!!!!!!
Sorry about that.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I got some Irish moss in today,,, we will see how it does, and spreads (hopefully)


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

The one thing that will kill your moss is the calcium you dust your flies with. So if you want your moss to have a chance try dumping the flies in the viv somewhere where there is no moss. Good luck!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

cool, thanks for the info...


----------

